# Happy RCAF Appreciation Day!



## The Bread Guy (24 Apr 2012)

From the Minister ....


> The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement on the occasion of the sixth annual Air Force Appreciation Day on Parliament Hill.
> 
> “Today is ‘Air Force Appreciation Day’. Please join my fellow parliamentarians and me as we pay tribute to the outstanding contributions made by the men and women of the Royal Canadian Air Force as they defend Canada and Canadians, and promote freedom around the world.
> 
> ...



.... and the Associate Minister (who, according to the headline, is "celebrating"):


> The Honourable Julian Fantino, Associate Minister of National Defence, today issued the following statement on the occasion of the Air Force Appreciation Day on Parliament Hill:
> 
> “Our government is supporting the Royal Canadian Air Force with the new equipment they need to protect our country’s interests at home and abroad.  I am honoured and humbled to help recognize our brave men and women for their commitment and duty in service to their country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (24 Apr 2012)

Having a "Day" is in lieu of receiving new aircraft.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Apr 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Having a "Day" is in lieu of receiving new aircraft.


What took you so long?


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Apr 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Having a "Day" is in lieu of receiving new aircraft.



You're good!  :nod:

If you're here later this week, I'll try the veal!   ;D


----------



## Danjanou (24 Apr 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Having a "Day" is in lieu of receiving new aircraft.



You mean Peter is not just showing his appreciation for the free rides? 8)


----------



## Haletown (3 Aug 2012)

For all the 17 drivers & crew out there . . . . your Friday morning plane porn fix.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-CP-OYxRAk


----------

